# wire gauge size



## ns_ho (Nov 15, 2012)

what gauge wire does every one use on there layout for powering the track


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It varies ... could be tiny 20 gauge, or beefy 14 gauge.

How big is your track? Simple loop, or lots of block sections? DC or DCC? Type of loco and accessories?

Not knowing more, I'd point you to 16 or 18 gauge.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I used 14 for the main power buss under the table and 20 for the feeders to connect the buss to the track.


----------



## ns_ho (Nov 15, 2012)

its dcc 12x8 oval with some switching nothing to crazy


----------

